# Faux Window



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm an airbrushing noob but I thought I would share my attempt at clouds and an attempt at a timber frame : )


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Ben that looks great.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> Ben that looks great.


Thanks CD

Do you think when I quote my next job the client would mind if I add extra windows : )

Like everything in life I wish I had more time to practice : (









Looks a little cloudy I might stay home and play guitar : )


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

How long have you been airbrushing? I have a bunch of airbrushes but haven't touched them in almost 10 yrs.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> How long have you been airbrushing? I have a bunch of airbrushes but haven't touched them in almost 10 yrs.


G'day CD

I started last year but only used it maybe 12times or so I really would love to practice more : (
I had a little section in the garage setup but I lost that due to shifting crap around 

When I get my own place I will have my ManCave to setup for airbrushing and practicing guitar 
When I get time I'm going to pimp my trailer out with the airbrush : )

I would love to be able to Airbrush my Aussie flag like the American Flag in that Pic looks awsome


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I was watching some videos on wood graining with an airbrush. I need to get mine out of storage and mess around with them again. I was never any good but pratice is what we need to do.

That saw blade looks cool. I'm sure you will be able to spray your flag on one andit will look great.

I have a make shift spray booth set up on my front enclosed porch, but no heat out there and this cold I can't use it.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> I was watching some videos on wood graining with an airbrush. I need to get mine out of storage and mess around with them again. I was never any good but pratice is what we need to do. That saw blade looks cool. I'm sure you will be able to spray your flag on one andit will look great. I have a make shift spray booth set up on my front enclosed porch, but no heat out there and this cold I can't use it.


I think it would be heaps easy to do wood graining with an airbrush .But yeah practice is the key I can't wait to bust my AB out again : )

Awsome saw blade 

I mainly spray empty paint cans : ) I did this one for my Wife's bin at work just before xmass 
I have a cheap plotter so I can cut out vinyl and use them in a reverse type of stencil technique 
I stuffed up the lettering as I didn't have it down tight next time I will spray the base colour over the text aswell 
Before spraying top coats so then if any bleeding it will be the same colour


----------



## ProductionPainting (Jan 17, 2014)

Your window looks pretty good. I think with the use of your plotter you shouldn't have any problem with doing a blade. I'm still looking to get my AB set back up and mess around with. It's supposed to warm up some so I'm gonna head to my brother in law's (he owns an airbrush store that does t-shirts)today and do some painting with him. I'm hoping he can give me some pointers on turning stuff out a little quicker. I think it is easier to get better and faster with practice and just keeping up with it. Before we moved I had a place set up I would go out and paint at least every other day even if it was only for an hour.
Here's a video I found for ya. I enjoy watching this guy and he goes into pretty good detail what he's doing and using. 
After watching his videos on doing eyes my eyes took on a whole new realistic look. 
http://youtu.be/AEPIODl0Bvk


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Cool, Ben. The clouds have a surrealistic quality to them. Now just add a guy in a trenchcoat and bowler (a' la Magritte) and your set.:thumbup:


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

ProductionPainting said:


> Your window looks pretty good. I think with the use of your plotter you shouldn't have any problem with doing a blade. I'm still looking to get my AB set back up and mess around with. It's supposed to warm up some so I'm gonna head to my brother in law's (he owns an airbrush store that does t-shirts)today and do some painting with him. I'm hoping he can give me some pointers on turning stuff out a little quicker. I think it is easier to get better and faster with practice and just keeping up with it. Before we moved I had a place set up I would go out and paint at least every other day even if it was only for an hour. Here's a video I found for ya. I enjoy watching this guy and he goes into pretty good detail what he's doing and using. After watching his videos on doing eyes my eyes took on a whole new realistic look. http://youtu.be/AEPIODl0Bvk


G'day PP

Yeah I think you need to be doing a little everyday and as you said even just an hour is Awsome I would love that but I just don't have the room to setup 

Hey post some pics up of the shirts I would also love to see you and your Brother in-laws work sounds cool 

That link you posted I'm a member of that guys forum he's an Aussie funny guy Awsome Airbrush artist 
I need to print out his tutorial sheets especially the eye one you mentioned as it looks like a good one to practice


----------



## ProductionPainting (Jan 17, 2014)

Unfortunately I didn't make it over today. It didn't warm up as much as we hoped so we decided to wait for another day. 
But after seeing your stuff I was getting the itch to get back at it soon. 
I did go thru some of my boxes and dig out some stuff I did last fall right before we moved. 

The first 3 are in a notebook that I keep and every time I get the chance to paint I try to do one real quick in it and then when I'm done I spray it in clear. 
It works nice because once you try different things you can write it down on the back an when you look at it you can see your progression. 






























This was something I did just messing around. I have probably 6 hours in it









I did the leopard from a tutorial off that site. I tried it mostly to practice my eyes and layering colors and shades. 










A flower I did for my wife. About 3 hours start to finish








Tried this off another tutorial. 








These re what I really love doing. I started doing my own lures. And the great thing is once they're done I can take them fishing! 









A close up of a finished lure.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Awsome Work : ) have I seen your work on the Airbrush forum the one with the Girl looks familiar 

The lures look Awsome 

Thanks for sharing some of your work : )


----------



## ProductionPainting (Jan 17, 2014)

Yea I think I posted it on the forum. I haven't been on in awhile. But now I got the itch. I'm gonna have to get things rolling and get a spot set up.


----------

